# Stumpjumper serial number question



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Trying to learn a little more about my latest project here on VRC. As far as I can figure out from researching Stumjumper threads: 
M3A00104 was the 104th frame made in January 83.
Am I correct?
And if so, Would that make it one of the last (assuming production for 83 model year started in 82) or first 83's made?
Not as savy on this stuff as you all are. 
Thanks for your input, 
T

View attachment 424220


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

There are 1981 SJs, we have one as well as a few 1982s in the shop.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

is it a stump or a stump sport w/the side decal worn away? that might eliminate a couple model years from consideration.....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IIRC, First Flight Bikes has a Stumpy SN database and break down.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

FB found info and I was reading it right, thanks. 
Surly, you are correct in assuming it is a Sport. Sticker missing from one side of frame.
T.


----------

